# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  How do you say "Who do you bet on?" in Russian?

## Valda

Or "who are you putting your bet on?" 
How do you say that?

----------


## Lampada

На кого ты ставишь?

----------


## impulse

This means like two people are in somekind of competition and we ask who will be the winner ?

----------

